# Sharpie Refill pens



## monophoto (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been intrigued with the idea of making pens that use Sharpie refills, and I've read most of the posts here.  I've also watched a few videos on the process.  But I've encountered a significant issue - - -

The dimensions reported in many of the posts and videos cite dimensions that don't seem to correspond to the refills that I bought at Staples a few weeks ago.  Is it possible that the dimensions of the Sharpie refills have changed in the last year or so?

The material I have read suggested drilling the body using a 7/16" bit.  But when I measure the actual refill, I find that the diameter is almost exactly 3/8".  I can understand drilling the blank for the body using a slightly larger bit so that the blank isn't in solid contact with the refill - perhaps 25/64".  

But that then begs the next question - the dimensions of the threading.  I know that several years ago someone special ordered taps to match the measured thread, but there was also some discussion of metric taps (eg, M12x1) instead of the 0.450x25tpi threads.  But on the refills I purchased, the major diameter of the threads was only perceptibly larger than the measured 3/8" diameter of the body - I measured 25/64" - which doesn't leave much material for threading if the hole is 3/8".  And the pitch is much coarser - more like 12 tpi.  

The third critical dimension in the material I've found on the web is to drill a 1/2" hole about 0.05" deep to accommodate the rim around the end of the refill body.  But a 1/2" hole is way too big - and in fact, the rim will actually fit into the 7/16" hole suggested for the body.  

Am I missing something, or are the dimensions of the refills I purchased different from the dimensions that people were working with when this was under discussion a few years ago?


----------



## monophoto (Oct 1, 2014)

I went ahead to make a prototype tonight based on the dimensions I measured rather than the dimensions referenced in previous articles and YouTube videos.

I drilled the body hole using a 25/64" bit, and also drilled a shallow recess at the entrance to the hole using a 7/16" bit to receive the ridge at the top of the threaded portion of the refill body.  Because the threads on the refill are so shallow and coarse, I didn't actually try to tap the hole.  Instead, I wrapped a few layers of ordinary teflon plumbers tape around the threaded portion of the refill, and just screwed it into the 25/64" hole.  Its not super tight, but it's tight enough to hold the refill in place when the cap is snapped off.

For the cap, I also used a 25/64" bit for most of the hole, but then extended the hole with an H bit to receive the snap cap on the refill.  The information I found in various posts and YouTubes suggested using a T bit.  Put a little thick CA in that hole using a coffee stirrer, and also put a bit more on the snap cap before pressing it into place.

Overall, everything seems to work.  In retrospect, I need to pay more attention to the depth of the holes to make sure that the refill fits completely within the turned body/cap and the joint between body and cap closes completely.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 1, 2014)

A letter W drill bit seems to work ok for the barrel. The threads measure very close to 2.0mm and are shaped much like the black piano keys in the picture but they are very shallow maybe .009 of an inch deep if that.  Following is a photo of a test barrel I put together.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, the letter W bit was ok for the wood blank but it was too big when used on an acrylic blank.  A letter V was needed for the acrylic blank.  So, if anyone is doing one of these start with a letter V and go from there depending on the material.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 3, 2014)

John

Thanks.

Feedback on my attempt to 'pad' out the threads using teflon tape.  It worked initially, but after sitting overnight, the tape compressed enough that it no longer held the refill in the barrel tightly enough to allow the snap cap to be removed without pulling the refill out of the body.

Plan B was to remove the old tape, apply a new layer of tape, and then smear some thick CA over the tape.  The theory was that the tape would conform to the threads, and the CA would stick to the wood but not to the tape.  So when the glue cured, it would form a set of threads inside the body.  That seems to be working on the prototype.

Next step is to make another pen, but I think I will try the V bit this time.

I don't have any great desire to make a bunch of these pens.  Frankly, the plain plastic versions of Sharpie pens work just fine and are much less expensive than the refills,  But the challenges are stimulating!


----------



## Monty (Oct 3, 2014)

monophoto said:


> ...Frankly, the plain plastic versions of Sharpie pens work just fine and are much less expensive than the refills,  But the challenges are stimulating!


And so are Bic pens, but we make our pens for the beauty of them.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 3, 2014)

Louie,

The letter V drilled hole will not fit over the threaded area on the refill unless you have made threads to accept it.

John


----------



## johnm (Oct 22, 2014)

Monophoto, I did the sharpie tap group buy a few years ago, which was a .450x26 tap. The proper drill for this tap is a 11.25 mm.  You can get this, or an 11.2mm or an 11.3 through msc direct.  Hope this helps


----------



## monophoto (Oct 22, 2014)

I need to iterate the original post - some of the discussions here reinforce my concern that the dimensions that people use don't seem to match the dimensions that I measured on some refills that I bought at Staples last month.

Is it possible that the dimensions of the Sharpie refills have changed?


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 22, 2014)

I don not think the dimensions of the Sharpie refills have changed.  I do think there may be some confusion between two Sharpie refills offered.  The two are very different.

Check out these part numbers: 

Sharpie 1751000
Sharpie 1800730 also known as SAN1800730

The tap mentioned was designed to fit the 1751000.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 23, 2014)

Chuck Key said:


> I don not think the dimensions of the Sharpie refills have changed.  I do think there may be some confusion between two Sharpie refills offered.  The two are very different.
> 
> Check out these part numbers:
> 
> ...



BINGO!

The refills I bought were 1800730.  That explains everything.  Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 10, 2014)

I've just had a request to make a couple of pens that use the Sharpie refills, I'm really glad I noticed this thread.

Does anyone have a "surplus to requirements" 0.450 x 26 tap for these?

Or would be willing to loan the tap to me for a couple of weeks? (in exchange for something, of course)

Thanks 

(mods ... sorry if this should be posted elsewhere ... hope I'm not breaking rules)


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 13, 2014)

monophoto said:


> Chuck Key said:
> 
> 
> > I don not think the dimensions of the Sharpie refills have changed.  I do think there may be some confusion between two Sharpie refills offered.  The two are very different.
> ...




Were you able to figure out the tap size for tis refill?


----------



## monophoto (Nov 13, 2014)

darrin1200 said:


> monophoto said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Key said:
> ...



Not totally.

It appears that there are two distinctly different Sharpie Stainless Steel refillable pens, with distinctly different refills.  The functional difference appears to be in the width of the line that the marker makes, but based on the discussion here, it appears that there are also significant differences in the physical dimensions of the refills (and presumably also the pen bodies).

I've always thought the labeling on conventional disposable plastic Sharpies was misleading.  The original Sharpie was labeled 'Fine' - but to my mind, is more 'broad'.  Then there is the 'Ultra Fine' Sharpie (the writing tip is contained within a metal sleeve) that truly is a fine line pen.

Refill #1751000 appears to be the original 'fine' marker designed as a refill for the "Sharpie 1747388 Stainless Steel Fine Point Permanent Marker".  I have never actually found these in a store, but have seen them listed on Amazon.

Refill #18700730 appears to the the metal-sleeved 'Ultra fine' marker redesigned as a refill, but labeled 'Fine' on the packaging(??).  That is the refill that I purchased at Staples (a package of two refills).  The advertising claims that it is designed for the "1800702 Sharpie Stainless Steel Pen Grip Fine Point Ink Pen".

I just measured the dimensions of the #18700730 refill using a digital caliper.  The body measured approximately 0.3715 inches, while the diameter across the threads measured 0.382 inches.  The threads are very coarse - about 12 threads per inch.  So there is no way that the 0.45x26 tap that people talk about as appropriate for Sharpie refills would work with the #18700730 refill.

So my bottom line is that before purchasing a tap to make housings for Sharpie pen refills, it would be VERY prudent to make sure you know which of the two refills you intend to work because they are VERY different.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 13, 2014)

monophoto said:


> darrin1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Refill #1751000 appears to be the original 'fine' marker designed as a refill for the "Sharpie 1747388 Stainless Steel Fine Point Permanent Marker".  I have never actually found these in a store, but have seen them listed on Amazon.
> ...


----------



## Freethinker (Dec 11, 2014)

monophoto said:


> I've been intrigued with the idea of making pens that use Sharpie refills,  - - -



Just thought i'd mention, ArizonaSilhouette now sells a kit for the Sharpies. 

Arizona Silhouette: HyMark


----------



## monophoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Freethinker said:


> monophoto said:
> 
> 
> > I've been intrigued with the idea of making pens that use Sharpie refills,  - - -
> ...




Interesting - but not the same thing.  The Arizona Silhouette kit is a sleeve that holds disposable Sharpie markers.  This discussion has been about the refills that fit the Stainless Steel sharpie pen body.


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 11, 2014)

I've done a couple of the himark pens, and they are LARGE in the end... The one I kept on my desk was useless after sitting for about a week, so I don't think the cap seals very well....


----------



## Freethinker (Dec 15, 2014)

monophoto said:


> Interesting - but not the same thing.  The Arizona Silhouette kit is a sleeve that holds disposable Sharpie markers.  This discussion has been about the refills that fit the Stainless Steel sharpie pen body.



:redface:  

Yep........I belatedly realized that after I posted the link.

I had not even realized that Sharpie _made_ a marker that was refillable.

I like the idea of what you're doing much better than the kit from AZ Silhouette.


----------



## Freethinker (Dec 15, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I've just had a request to make a couple of pens that use the Sharpie refills, I'm really glad I noticed this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have a "surplus to requirements" 0.450 x 26 tap for these?
> 
> Or would be willing to loan the tap to me for a couple of weeks? (in exchange for something, of course) Thanks



I was also musing over possibly making a custom body for such a marker.....is there no company out there that regularly sells a 0.450 x 26 tap?

It must really be an offbeat size.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2014)

Freethinker said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a request to make a couple of pens that use the Sharpie refills, I'm really glad I noticed this thread.
> ...



It depends on your definition of "regular" ... I just ran the second IAP group buy -- as far as the folks at Tapco are concerned that might qualify as regular :biggrin:


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 19, 2015)

You could always get ahold of a "Sherpa" and reverse engineer as they are essentially a holder for Sharpie and a few other makes (Uni-Ball).


----------

